# Canon T3i - 2 lens kit bundle or 1 lens deluxe kit bundle?- For Filmmaking



## LittleRichard (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi forum. I been reading a lot of forums and posts about the T3i vs 60D vs T4i. 

I decided on the T3i (as my first beginner DSLR) because of my budget(roughly $900) and because of the Magic Lantern advantage and the 3x zoom. I will mainly use this camera for video purposes(Short Films,Music Videos,etc.) and a bit for photographs(stop motion/light painting/timelapse) because I want to pursue my dream of being a filmmaker.

So I began looking for deals on the T3i and I came up with Three deals that spark my interest and budget. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889348-REG/Canon_Canon_EOS_Rebel_T3i.html * $853.95*

The BHphoto has the one EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens and a bunch of goodies such as (Sandisk 16gb SDHC Class 10, a bag, 58mm UV protector filter and 58mm Circular Polarizing Filter, *battery grip*,wireless remote shutter release, *extra battery* not oem, lcd screen protector and a lens cap holder.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889555-REG/Canon_Canon_EOS_Rebel_T3i.html *$996.50*

This kit is almost the same except for the one Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens and 67mm filters instead of the 58mm. 
This kit is bit over my budget but is it worth the extra $96 for the 18-135mm lens. 
Will that lens help me out in the long run for filming?

http://www.costco.com/Canon-Rebel-T3i-DSLR-Camera-2-Lens-Bundle.product.11760020.html *$779.99*

The Costco bundle has the *2 lens *(18-55mm IS and 55-250mm IS), 8GB Class 10 SDHC Card, Canon Rebel Gadget Bag, Mini-HDMI Cable. 
This bundle has the advantage of being available in the Costco near my house so I can just go a buy it and not have to wait for the shipping.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*My questions is which kit bundle will benefit me better for filming? The extra two lens or the one lens/ extra batteries/ battery life? ???
*
I own a Canon VIXIA HF200 HD Camcorder currently. Which I plan on using as a backup and for long videos past 10 minutes .

Thank you so much and I apologize for the long post. ;D 

Edit: -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am aware of the STM lens for the T4i and how the focusing would be better for the video, but I chose the T3i because of the Magic Lantern advantage it has right now and because I don't want to wait for the ML for the T4i. Do you think I am making the right decision? Would it handicap me for not having the ML on the T4i?

I know ML isn't a big advantage, but I really want the zebra lines and time lapse feature that the ML allows me to do with out having to buy the Intervalometer( I know I can find cheap ones) 


Which would be better the 18-135 STM lens with the T4i/ No Magic Lantern (extra $279 more) or The T3i with the two 18-55/55-250 lens ($779-$747) and Magic Lantern for filming? (Magic Lantern Handicap) 

I decide not to go with any of the junk grade extras thrown in now I am deciding if I should get the Costco Deal or
Would it be wise to just save up more money and get the 60D or T4i? I am only rushing a little just for the T3i-18-55/55-250 lens deal for Costco it expires the 27th of this month.


----------



## Rat (Oct 13, 2012)

You are aware of the STM-lenses? These are driven with stepper motors, which can focus silently. Much better for filming. The Canon 18-135 STM should be well under $400, combo with the T4i can be had under $950, couldn't say if T3i-kits exist. 

[EDIT] An STM-lens will probably combine much better with the T4i, since that has hybrid AF, with the phase af points on the sensor. Since there's a lot less gambling done by the T4i AF system and focusing for video is much faster and smoother, I'd probably choose that over the T3i - I still think you can get everything done within the budget params I use below, i.e. for about $1000, maybe a few bucks more. But I don't know if you had other arguments to choose the T3i. [/EDIT]

I don't think much of the goodies: 8GB is very small, the Sandisk Ultra is slow and you probably shouldn't use no-names at all (try Transcend; cheap, fast & I've used them for many years without a hitch), good remotes and batteries can be had for next to nothing on eBay, and you _always_ need a bigger bag. Hdmi-cable... only useful if you want to show unedited footage on a big screen, again dirt cheap anyway. For video I imagine you want a tripod more than a battery grip, but if you do, again, there's plenty really cheap ones on eBay. Pixel apparently is a good brand, I've never heard of Vello anyway. 

About the filters: A UV filter is really not necessary unless you live high up in the mountains, a polarizer will get you terrible results unless you spend serious money on it. Many peeps (including me) use UV filters for protection, but get a good one (B&W or Hoya, B&W cleans much more easily) or your footage will be hazy at best. So you don't need filters and you don't _want _the ones in these bundles. Trust me on this one, filters are a great way to waste both money and your footage.

In short: skip the bundles, in the end you'll toss most of it anyway. Buy a good camera, a good lens, good memory and a bag to fit what _you_'ll lug around. Shop for the el cheapo goodies, including tripods, a grip, batteries and remotes on eBay (start with extra batteries, pay no more than $10 apiece). You'd be surprised how much you can get for a dollar if you allow a month for delivery  Save up for good quality filters - of course you don't need to buy everything in one go  

The STM lens is going to make everything a little more expensive, but I'm sure that you can have everything you need for $150 over your budget, tops. Alternatively, if you want to ignore everything above: get an 18-55/55-250 kit, because image quality seriously trumps that of the 18-135 you listed - but see if you can get a better deal than through Costco. Again: you'll probably toss the filters and that memory sooner rather than later. 

Apologies for long posts? Are those necessary? Well, whoops.


----------



## LittleRichard (Oct 14, 2012)

Rat said:


> You are aware of the STM-lenses? These are driven with stepper motors, which can focus silently. Much better for filming. The Canon 18-135 STM should be well under $400, combo with the T4i can be had under $950, couldn't say if T3i-kits exist.
> 
> [EDIT] An STM-lens will probably combine much better with the T4i, since that has hybrid AF, with the phase af points on the sensor. Since there's a lot less gambling done by the T4i AF system and focusing for video is much faster and smoother, I'd probably choose that over the T3i - I still think you can get everything done within the budget params I use below, i.e. for about $1000, maybe a few bucks more. But I don't know if you had other arguments to choose the T3i. [/EDIT]



I am aware of the STM lens for the T4i and how the focusing would be better for the video, but I chose the T3i because of the Magic Lantern advantage it has right now and because I don't want to wait for the ML for the T4i. Do you think I am making the right decision? Would it handicap me for not having the ML on the T4i?

I know ML isn't a big advantage, but I really want the zebra lines and time lapse feature that the ML allows me to do with out having to buy the Intervalometer( I know I can find cheap ones) 



Rat said:


> The STM lens is going to make everything a little more expensive, but I'm sure that you can have everything you need for $150 over your budget, tops. Alternatively, if you want to ignore everything above: get an 18-55/55-250 kit, because image quality seriously trumps that of the 18-135 you listed - but see if you can get a better deal than through Costco. Again: you'll probably toss the filters and that memory sooner rather than later.



Now I have a 2nd question, Which would be better the 18-135 STM lens with the T4i/ No Magic Lantern (extra $279 more) or The T3i with the two 18-55/55-250 lens ($779-$747) and Magic Lantern for filming? (Magic Lantern Handicap) 

I know I sound a bit rehtorical and stubborn , but that is why I am posting this because I don't know much bout DSLR cameras and I want to learn :-[  Thanks for the reply Rat. 

I think found a good deal on the T4i lens kit: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YX2U/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=]
[url]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YX2U/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller= [/url]*$1,058.98*


----------



## Rat (Oct 14, 2012)

LittleRichard said:


> Now I have a 2nd question, Which would be better the 18-135 STM lens with the T4i/ No Magic Lantern (extra $279 more) or The T3i with the two 18-55/55-250 lens ($779-$747) and Magic Lantern for filming? (Magic Lantern Handicap)


Not owning any of this stuff, I couldn't advise you further - I'd just thought I'd point out the T4i/STM advantage and warn you of useless freebies in the process. I think eventually, ML is going to show up for the T4i as well, but I really couldn't comment on how useful that is


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Oct 14, 2012)

In general both of these lenses are not suitable for any sort of video shooting other than outside with good light. They aren't particularly good quality either, though the 18-135 is a fine walk-around lens, particularly for stills. 

Remember that because you can't slow your shutter speed down while shooting video, you have to have fast lenses to compensate. Even if well lit, f3.5 or slower on an aps-c sensor is not particularly shallow dof and you will end up with a look very close to the hf200 you already have. 

You would actually be better off getting the "nifty fifty" 1.8 which is less than $100 as your only lens than any of the choices you've listed, if budget is a concern. If you must have a zoom lens, you are going to need to lay out quite a bit more money than this for good results. I'm not a snob, as is so common in the camera community (both still and video) but it just lays out this way with new lenses. Another great budget choice would be to find some fast vintage primes and get an adapter. I have a 50mm 1.4 m42 lens that I bought for $12 and I use it constantly on professional shoots - I support myself and my family shooting video for a living.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

Generally, the kit deals consist of camera and lens with a bunch of junk grade extras thrown in. Don't get taken.
Zooms are not really that great for video, the focus changes on almost all of them as you zoom in or out. 
Get the camera and 18-55mm IS kit for everyday photography, but buy a older fully manual Nikon prime lens for video. Adapters are cheap and do not degrade quality, so you can leave one on each lens.
Look for a 28mm and a 50mm to start. You should be able to find them for a song. The Nikon 55mm Micro is a good choice, as it is a macro lens (1:2) so you can take closeups if needed.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Oct 14, 2012)

Also save money for a good tripod - far more important than the camera or lenses. The tripod I use currently cost more than my camera - and it pays off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

bluegreenturtle said:


> Also save money for a good tripod - far more important than the camera or lenses. The tripod I use currently cost more than my camera - and it pays off.


+1, the accessories can run many times the cost of the camera body. Thats why using a camcorder is usually best unless you have lots of time and are willing to build your own accessories or rig them from inexpensive components.
Lighting, Audio, tripods, real fluid heads, lenses, remote focusing aids, magnifiers or external monitors, it can run into a huge expense.


----------



## fdtv (Nov 6, 2012)

I would say get the t4i and kit lens, the lenses you mention in the bundle are horrible even for stills...I own both and learned the hard way. Also a little tip about the new m lenses with the "autofocus", don't think it will work like your camcorder...it is not that accurate and what Canon claims is silent really isn't when it comes to good audio. Even your on camera Mic will pic up the noise.

The 18-55 kit lens is ok too start out but as others point out you need a ton of light, and if you zoom in your aperture changes and you will need more light to compensate.


----------



## unadog (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the T4i with the 18-135 STM.

I had all "L" glass in the past, and would never use a kit lens. But the 18-135 is much improved over previous versions. I use it for both stills and video.

With the STM and auto focus on the T4i, I can also use the T4i in places where I would usually use a camcorder. At ISO 3200, the T4i is much, much better than my Canon Vixia.

I have used the T4i for 1.75 hours on 1 battery with no heat problem. The only mild irritation is the 4GB files it splits into.

The T4i is also a much improved stills camera over the T3i, with the 60D auto focus in stills mode. the 18-135 is a very good, fast focusing stills lens. 

The touch screen is also very nice. The T4i is a very, very good upgrade over the T3i.

You should be able to find the kit for around $1,000 or so. The 40 mm STM is also a great lens.

Good luck!
Michael


----------

